# Spare Perfect Crema Filters?



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello all

I fixed the mother-in-law up with a second hand Classic which she loves, but is struggling to master. As it is a while before I can give her a crash-course in how to make good espresso, I was going to look in to investing in one of those hideous perfect crema pressurised basket system thingies which new machines now come with, just to keep her going for the moment.

I was wondering if anyone here had a spare set which they would like to sell? I know most Classic owners replace the perfect cremas with regular baskets, so I would be happy to take them off your hands rather than source a new set from somewhere...

Just let me know


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey, I'd be happy to help. I upgraded my basket, and imagine I won't be moving back to that pressurised trash!

If you give me your address in a PM I can post it this afternoon!


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello again,

I have some bad bad news. I've spent the last 30m rummaging around, looking for the device, but all I can find are the pressurised basket! Gargh! I have no idea where that God-forsaken crema device is which sits under the baskets!

I'm really sorry. Boo.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,

Ive got both the basket double and single and the crema device. Ill make sure i have them to hand and see what its worth.... ;-)

Cheers

PaulN


----------

